

Things That Newcomers to Ruby Should Know - catch404
http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/references/ruby/doc_bundle/Newcomers/ruby.html#characters

======
cscotta
It's important to note that String#Fixnum (the target anchor in the article)
_does_ return the character at that index in the current version of Ruby.

The behavior was changed at the start of the 1.9.x series.

